# [Jeux] EVE Online

## ercete

Un MMORPG dans l'esprit des space opera.

Pour couper court aux poils ! Saimalsaipalibre mais ils font de plus en plus d'efforts pour que ca tourne sous linux.

Sinon,

Vous y jouez ?

Vous connaissez ?

Vous aimez ?

Vous me rejoignez ?

Moi je suis en période d'essai depuis ce weekend et je dois dire que je suis pas mal convaincu !

A voir a la longue, mais moi qui joue pas super aux jeux videos de façon régulière, cela me plait.

Voilà l'ebuild pour l'installer

----------

## ultrabug

J'y joue, je connais, j'y joue depuis plus de 4 ans, si tu as besoin d'aide ingame, contacte moi (meme pseudo)  :Smile: 

Et oui, un éditeur qui sort un client Linux & Mac, c'est rare et appréciable ! Avant je jouais depuis wine/cedega.

----------

## julroy67

Malheureusement c'est un portage par Cedega mais bon c'est deja un pas en avant vers nous, je leur jetterai pas la pierre ^^

Moi j'ai testé 2x en période d'essai mais j'arrive pas à me convaincre à rester.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ercete

ultrabug : cool, moi c'est "Ercete NiKaunna"

je t'ajoute a ma liste des ce soir  :Wink: 

pour info y'a un ebuild pour l'installer

Sinon j'ai quelques problèmes a faire fonctionner en même temps que le dualscreen

----------

## kwenspc

À propos de jeux saipucestpaslibre mais bien fun, quelqu'un aurait déjà tester : http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/index.php?

Ils ont l'air de proposer de bons titres. Mais je sais toujours pas si c'est un pseudo-portage sous cedega ou un véritable portage.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas, mais Postal2 utilisant l'UT engine (1ere mouture je crois), ya de forte chance que ce soit du natif dans son cas. Les UT jusqu'au UT2k4 proposaient une version linux de leur client.

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai joué un mois à EvE mais j'ai abandonné... j'arrive pas à accrocher :/ et puis j'ai un peu trop de boulot en ce moment :'( mais je tenterai bien Warhammer, Age of reckoning  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

Moi, j'y joue depuis un peu plus d'1 an mais pour l'instant je reste sous windows.

J'attend d'avoir des pilotes ATI un peu plus stables parce que là, ça merde grave   :Confused: 

Mais bon, je desesperre pas. C'est qu'une question de temps.

Sinon ultrabug t'es dans une corpo ? 

Moi j'suis chez les kernels (nan pas celui qu'on connait   :Very Happy:  ) of war.

----------

## ultrabug

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon ultrabug t'es dans une corpo ? 
> 
> Moi j'suis chez les kernels (nan pas celui qu'on connait   ) of war.

 

Oui dans une corp qui est rouge pour toi  :Wink:  Morne Attitude.

Mais me cherche pas trop je vais pas flame ici quand même ! héhé. Content de voir des joueurs de Eve sur le forum Gentoo, ça fait bizarre  :Smile: 

Peut-être que t'aurais une chance qu'on te recrute puisque t'es Gentooiste (notre CEO joue aussi depuis sa Gentoo)  :Wink: 

Fais moi un coucou ingame a l'occase si tu veux

----------

## nico_calais

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon ultrabug t'es dans une corpo ? 
> 
> Moi j'suis chez les kernels (nan pas celui qu'on connait   ) of war. 
> ...

 

Héhé. Pas de soucis  :Smile: 

----------

